# Molex to 6pin



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 10, 2012)

my question is, is it safe to use?


----------



## asingh (Nov 10, 2012)

Ya..I am using them. Get the connector which takes 2 Molex inputs, and creates a 6-pin PEG.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 10, 2012)

hmm..but u see some gpu manufacturers bundle single molex to 6 pin - 
Sapphire HD 7770 Vapor-X 1 GB Review | techPowerUp
Pure Perfection: Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition OC 2 GB Graphics Card Review - X-bit labs
Sapphire HD 7870 Flex GHz Edition 2 GB Review | techPowerUp
or because they require less power?


----------



## asingh (Nov 10, 2012)

I really do not remember. But there was some logic about spreading the load on the rails, so dual-->one PEG sounded better. What you plan to power with this. Which PSU.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 10, 2012)

no i am just asking for info. suppose someone wants to run 6790 on cx430 v2.


----------



## asingh (Nov 11, 2012)

Should be fine.


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 11, 2012)

DONT use the 1x molex to pcie connector... the modern gpu's dont like the constricted current it supplies.
Its much more safe to use the 2x molex to pcie connector. I was using one on my GTX 260 without any harm.


----------



## asingh (Nov 11, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> DONT use the 1x molex to pcie connector... the modern gpu's dont like the constricted current it supplies.
> Its much more safe to use the 2x molex to pcie connector. I was using one on my GTX 260 without any harm.



True, I have been using 2 Molex [using 4 molex as input] converted PEGs on my system. My TX650 only had 2 native PEGs. And for 4890 XFire, I needed four. Those 2 accelerators are power leeches, so the new cards should be fine. But again yea, 2 molex--->1 PEG is better.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 11, 2012)

ok. thanks for input.


----------

